# Craftsman Snowblower Issues



## mphammer (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi all,

I have a craftsman snowblower model 247.886640 with a tecumseh engine(143.045001). Very recently it started acting up. It would struggle under load and sometimes stall under extreme load. 

I did some research and ordered a rebuild kit for the carb. I found the throttle was stuck open and the carb was gummed up. I disasembled it and soaked it in some carb cleaner. I then blew compressed air through all of the ports and reassmbled using the kit.

Now the snowblower runs worse. It starts really easily, but it stalls after 5 minutes. Also I can't turn the choke off. The minute I turn the choke off it stalls.

Is that a sign that the carb isn't set up properly? It's one of the those no emission models that aren't really adjustable. I was going to order a new carb, but I wanted to make sure it couldn't be something else that is causing the issue.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Michael,

Welcome to TSF!!

I did not find the engine number you have listed... it is still a Sears number but I don't find the cross reference for Tecumseh. 

There is an Online Manual with plenty of info. Recheck the 143.******* and look at the Craftsman cross reference on the last pages of the manual.


----------

